# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk ‘mürekkep balığı'nın parmak ısırtan transferi

## bozok

*Türk ‘mürekkep balığı’nın parmak ısırtan transferi*

*Alper YOLDAş / 8 Ağustos 2009 / HüRRİYET*



*10 yıldır Deutsche Bank’ta Gelişen Piyasalardan Sorumlu Yönetim Kurulu üyesi olarak çalışan Dalınç Arıburnu, dünyanın en büyük yatırım bankası Goldman Sachs’a ‘üst düzey ortak’ olarak geçti. Arıburnu’nun transferi, dünyanın önemli finans merkezi Londra’da ‘bomba etkisi’ yaptı. Financial Times Gazetesi konuyu, ‘Gelişen mürekkep balığı’ başlığıyda duyurdu.*

TüRK bankacı Dalınç Arıburnu’nun 10 yıldır çalıştığı Alman Deutsche Bank’tan ayrılarak, ABD’li Goldman Sachs’a ‘partner’ (ortak) olması dünyanın en büyük üç finans merkezinden biri olan Londra’da ‘bomba’ etkisi yarattı. Deutsche Bank Gelişen Piyasalardan Sorumlu Yönetim Kurulu üyesi Arıburnu’nun dünyanın en büyük yatırım bankası Goldman Sachs’a ‘üst düzey ortak’ (senior partner) sıfatıyla transfer olması, başta Bloomberg ve Businessweek olmak üzere uluslararası basında yankı buldu. İngiliz Financial Times Gazetesi ise küresel kriz ortamında önemli bir transfere imza atan 40 yaşındaki Arıburnu’yla ilgili haberi, ‘Gelişen mürekkep balığı’ başlığıyla duyurdu. Yeni görevine ekim ayı sonunda başlayacak olan Arıburnu, Deutsche Bank’ta olduğu gibi Goldman Sachs’ta da Londra’da çalışacak.

*Akçaoğlu’ndan sonra*



Türk yöneticiler, dünyanın önde gelen bankalarında büyük işlere imza atıyor. Geçtiğimiz günlerde, ABD’li Citigroup, Citibank A.ş. Genel Müdürü Serra Akçaoğlu’nu ‘ilk Türk Başkan’ olarak seçti. Citigorup bünyesinde 92 ülke içindeki 6’ncı kadın başkan olarak büyük bir başarıya imza atan Akçaoğlu’nun ardından bir başka Türk bankacı Arıburnu da bir ilki gerçekleştirdi. Deutsche Bank’tan Goldman Sachs’a geçen olan Arıburnu, ABD’li yatırım bankasının az sayıdaki ortağından biri oldu. 

*Kan emen vampir gibi*

Arıburnu’nun bu başarısı uluslararası ekonomi basınında da yer buldu. Arıburnu’nun Deutsche Bank’ın Menkul Kıymetler Bölümü’nde Gelişen Piyasalar Başkanı olarak görev yaptığını belirten Financial Times, Goldman Sachs’ın gücünden dolayı bir ‘mürekkep balığı’ gibi piyasaların kanını emen ‘vampir’e benzetilmesine atıfta bulunarak, Arıburnu’nun transferini de Alman bankasındaki görevinden hareketle ‘gelişen mürekkep balığı’ olarak yorumladı. Arıburnu, Goldman Sachs’ta Sermaye Piyasalarından sorumlu ortak olarak görev yapacak. Arıburnu, Avrupa, Rusya, Ortadoğu ve Afrika bölgesinde sabit getirili enstrümanlar ile döviz satışlarını yönetecek. 

*15-20 yıl bekliyorlar*

Bankacılık çevreleri, Arıburnu’nun Goldman Sachs’a transfer olmasının New York, Tokyo ile dünyanın en önemli finans merkezlerinden biri olan Londra’da büyük etki uyandırdığını belirtiyor. Kriz ortamında üst düzey transferlerin neredeyse durduğuna işaret eden bankacılar, Arıburnu’nun çok ender görülen bir iş başardığı fikrinde birleşiyorlar. Genelde Goldman Sachs’a dışarıdan ortak gelmediği, ortak olmak için banka bünyesinde 15-20 yıl çalışılması gerektiği kaydediliyor. 

*Kariyerine 1993’te ABD’li Bankers Trust’ta başladı*

DALINü Arıburnu, bankacılık kariyerine ABD’de başladı. Bilkent üniversitesi Endüstri Mühendisliği Bölümü’nden 1991’de mezun olan Arıburnu, 1993’te de ABD’deki Rochester üniversitesi’nde finans üzerine yüksek lisans eğitimini tamamladı. Arıburnu, çalışma hayatına ise aynı yıl ABD’li Bankers Trust Co. bankasında başladı. Almanya’nın en büyük bankası olan Deutsche Bank, 1999’da Bankers Trust’ı satın aldı. 40 yaşındaki Arıburnu da bu tarihten sonra Deutsche Bank çalışanı olarak kariyerine devam etti. 

*Muhtar Kent örnek oldu*

TüRK yöneticilerin uluslarası şirketlerde üst düzey görevlere getirilmesinin en iyi örneği Coca Cola Başkanı ve CEO’su Muhtar Kent olarak gösteriliyor. Dünyanın en büyük ilaç şirketi Pfizer CEO’su Jeff Kindler de bu durumu şöyle özetliyor: *“Pfizer’ın küresel operasyonlarında 33 üst düzey Türk yönetici görev alıyor. Hiçbir ülke Pfizer’a bu kadar çok yönetici yetiştiremedi. Pfizer’de Türk pasaportlu olmak ayrıcalıklı durum.”*

*Varlıklarının büyüklüğü 890 milyar doları buluyor*

DüNYANIN en büyük yatırım bankası Golman Sachs’ın toplam varlıkları haziran ayı sonu itibariyle 890 milyar doları buluyor. ABD’de Sorunlu Varlıkları Kurtarma Programı (TARP) kapsamında devletten 10 milyar dolar destek alan Goldman Sachs, bu yılın ikinci çeyreği için beklentilerin üzerinde kar açıklamıştı. Goldman Sachs, ikinci çeyrekte hisse başına 4 dolar 93 sent, toplamda ise 2.7 milyar dolar düzeyinde kar elde etti. Bankanın net gelirleri ise aynı ödnemde 12.7 milyar dolar oldu.

*Arıburnu’nun eski görevine iki yönetici birden atandı*

DEUTSCHE Bank, Dalınç Arıburnu’ndan boşalan pozisyona iki yönetici birden atadı. Banka tarafından yapılan açıklamada, 36 yaşındaki Colin Fan ile 44 yaşındaki Miles Millard’ın Arıburnu’nun sorumluluklarını üstleneceği belirtildi.

----------

